# Otter pro 1200 lodge vs frabill insulated predator side step



## Another Fisherman (Feb 3, 2011)

I am looking to get a new shanty next season. I thought for sure I was going with the otter 1200 lodge but after checking out my buddies frabill predator side step I'm up in the air with my decision. The thing I like about the frabill is the fact of the 2 side doors instead of one door out in front. What's your thoughts on this?


----------



## revpilot (Feb 10, 2009)

I have the XT1200 Lodge and ive looked at the predator, they are both great shanties. I actually use the predator cover on my lodge because they are nicer than the otter ones. The side doors are very nice. The otter sled seems to be a little more beefy to me, but other than weighing a little less than the frabill and having a few more feet of fishable space, either would serve you very well. The Frabill doesn't say online if it has the Norpac canvas on it, but if it did, I would give that the nod over the Otter canvas. I think you will be happy with either one........


----------

